

Startup Weekend: Innovative Education Enhancement - gailees

We at Door-K are currently working at Startup Weekend on the future of study aids.&#60;p&#62;Current products(study guides, spark charts, review books) are all based around the form of studying college students have already mastered: cramming.  We are here to bring innovative products based around the idea that the most effective study is in short sessions over a longer period of time.&#60;p&#62;Our flagship product, The Door-K, is a dry-erase full-sized door cover custom tailored to a student's courses.  Pretty much a Fathead for education, it contains blocks of choice info from the classes you are taking that you will see every day as you walk out of your room.  By the end of the semester, you'll have your formulas, key terms, and graphs embedded in your brain just like the layout of your room.&#60;p&#62;Check us out, register, fill out our survey: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/FWK7B6Z&#60;p&#62;We will send you info on our products as they roll out.
======
gailees
Door-K.com

